

Making Disqus faster - simanyay
http://blog.disqus.com/post/397517128/making-disqus-faster

======
bbatsell
I'm pretty amazed it wasn't architected this way from the beginning. Having to
generate a monolithic JS file with every comment thread for every pageload for
every user? Yikes.

~~~
bandhunt
Why optimize before they need to? They've done well so far with the current js
loading and now they're optimizing b/c it's time.

~~~
codexon
Because it seems to use up a lot of bandwidth and slows the client.

I just looked at the JS in Firebug, and it's over 100kb for the static
portion.

~~~
bandhunt
It was rhetorical question. Build your app fast. Then optimize later, when you
have scale.

------
greyman
Maybe unrelated, I just want to point out that what I don't like about Disqus
is not it's speed, but that the whole display of their stuff is very
cluttered.

